# Cellphone parts



## Zhubbell (Aug 17, 2012)

So I. Recently got a gold refining guide, recommended from this site, and I'm in the process of collecting fingers, and other pieces to process. The guide outlines a muriatic acid/peroxide process, and I'm wondering what parts, if any of the following pieces are examples of good things to include:











Obviously in a newbie, so any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Zach


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 17, 2012)

Zhubbell said:


> So I. Recently got a gold refining guide, recommended from this site, and I'm in the process of collecting fingers, and other pieces to process. The guide outlines a muriatic acid/peroxide process, and I'm wondering what parts, if any of the following pieces are examples of good things to include:
> 
> Obviously in a newbie, so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




Study the forum and read Hoke's book before you even start anything.
Understand what you are doing before you do it. Don't do whole boards.
And don't forget safety.

Jim


----------



## texan (Aug 18, 2012)

You probably have about 6 months of study on the forum before starting any thing as complicated as a cell phone. There are many different parts and as many different processes to recover the PM's in a cell phone. Learn to handle simple fingers first.

As has been said before..."Your journey is just begining...grasshopper."

Texan


----------



## Palladium (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's another guide you will need below.


----------



## pimpneightez (Aug 18, 2012)

separation is the key. seperate everything from the top off the cell phone board. I use a heat gun and a small scrapper in a cast iron pan. This shouold keep you busy until you get to the next step. separate all monlithic capacitors,chips,gold plated stuff and keep it all seperate. will be easier to refine and you'll learn where all the PM's are hiding.


----------



## tomwilling (Aug 22, 2014)

pimpneightez said:


> separation is the key. seperate everything from the top off the cell phone board. I use a heat gun and a small scrapper in a cast iron pan. This shouold keep you busy until you get to the next step. separate all monlithic capacitors,chips,gold plated stuff and keep it all seperate. will be easier to refine and you'll learn where all the PM's are hiding.




Thanks... this info is really informative.


----------



## Ocean (Sep 18, 2014)

Or, we can buy them at $10/lb and pay for shipping!

[email protected]


----------

